# This was my dream car when I was young



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

I really wish they could develope a car like this again. Back then this was an amazing car. Check out the picture in the link of that engine.
http://www.worldcarfans.com/classic...cedes/mercedes-benz-190-e-2.5-16-evolution-ii

http://www.worldcarfans.com/classic...cedes/mercedes-benz-190-e-2.5-16-evolution-ii

Tuned, it used to hit 300 KMH/r which back then for a 4 banger was awesome.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

That rear wing was dope in those days.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> That rear wing was dope in those days.


True, but that car sounded really nice back then and also drove like a dream. When one stepped on the gas the intake sound was really really nice.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

A very good buddy of mine used to have one. They were limited (500 units). I remember it had the number plate on the console. 

Yeah, it sounded very nice and it was a very quick car as well. He had sold it with tears in his eyes and moved to BMW. He's still driving BMW, but he says he still misses it.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> A very good buddy of mine used to have one. They were limited (500 units). I remember it had the number plate on the console.
> 
> Yeah, it sounded very nice and it was a very quick car as well. He had sold it with tears in his eyes and moved to BMW. He's still driving BMW, but he says he still misses it.


That car will leave tears in ones' eyes. I wonder why Mercedes can't build another 4 banger like that any more? Back then that 5 speed Getrag gearbox was also really special with the 1st gear in the 2nd. gear position. Used to hit 260 KMH/R in that car easily back then and the acceleration from 220-260 was just amazing. If BMW manufactures a 1 series coupe or hatchback with M power of around 300 Horses then that will be nice.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

stylinexpat said:


> That car will leave tears in ones' eyes. I wonder why Mercedes can't build another 4 banger like that any more? Back then that 5 speed Getrag gearbox was also really special with the 1st gear in the 2nd. gear position. Used to hit 260 KMH/R in that car easily back then and the acceleration from 220-260 was just amazing. If BMW manufactures a 1 series coupe or hatchback with M power of around 300 Horses then that will be nice.


Although BMW's inline-six is the finest and one of the most silky-smooth (if not, the smoothest) engine, I'd be more than happy to own a four banger like that.

During the 80s, there was a famous trio in Europe; Lancia Delta Integrale, Ford Escort Cosworth and Alfa Romeo Q4. All these cars were produced to meet the homologation requirements of the WRC. They all had 2.0 Liter, 4-Clyinder engines and were turbo-charged and running on 4WD. They all produced around 200hp, but they had unbelievable accelaration (for that time)

Words can really not describe how fun these little monsters were to drive. They were light, nimble, sounded great and had traction that would press you to the seats. :thumbup:


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

I was fully expecting to see a Lambo (probably a Countach) or something.
Dream car? D'oh.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

That Mercedes was very impressive back in the day... In 1978 we were driving to Switserland with my parents near Karlsruhe around 3am in the morning when I could only make out the tailend of this car that came by with 250+ km/h...:thumbup: From that moment I have always been impressed with German cars...


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice choice. Several years earlier, the SVO Mustang had a turbocharged 4 with similar power. Still one of the more unique Mustangs ever made.

But dream car? Where's the BMW M1? That'd be my dream machine of similar vintage. Or Porsche 930. Or ZR-1 vette. Or Group V Pantera...


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Penforhire said:


> Nice choice. Several years earlier, the SVO Mustang had a turbocharged 4 with similar power. Still one of the more unique Mustangs ever made.


I had one, it was a fun car to drive. Made as much power as the V8's of that day.


----------



## Ericthenorse (May 7, 2007)

I had the Mercury version... The Capri.. Same car with different grill and back hatch... That thing was a hoot to drive... When I finally killed the car, my brother put the engine and tranny in a Pinto Wagon and pissed a lot of people off...:rofl:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

no mention of the e30 m3 evo iii :dunno:

the e30 m3 tops my list.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

I won a bunch of races in that car.




...on GT4 for PS2...


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

Penforhire said:


> Nice choice. Several years earlier, the SVO Mustang had a turbocharged 4 with similar power. Still one of the more unique Mustangs ever made.
> 
> But dream car? Where's the BMW M1? That'd be my dream machine of similar vintage. Or Porsche 930. Or ZR-1 vette. Or Group V Pantera...












Yep, 935 DP Motorsport :thumbup:


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Ericthenorse said:


> I had the Mercury version... The Capri.. Same car with different grill and back hatch... That thing was a hoot to drive... When I finally killed the car, my brother put the engine and tranny in a Pinto Wagon and pissed a lot of people off...:rofl:


No, the Capri was not the same. Only the SVO had the turbo/intercooler.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

I had an SVO, 1984.5 I leaned on it pretty hard (18PSI) - it would smoke 5.0's of the day. I drove it from LA to Ely, NV for the Silver States Open Road Race and back in the early 90's. The car was pretty advanced for the day; 4 wheel disks, premium/regular fuel switch, 16" wheels, Bi plane spoiler with laminar flow.
The XR4Ti had the same engine sans intercooler.
.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I had an SVO, 1984.5 I leaned on it pretty hard (18PSI) - it would smoke 5.0's of the day. I drove it from LA to Ely, NV for the Silver States Open Road Race and back in the early 90's. The car was pretty advanced for the day; 4 wheel disks, premium/regular fuel switch, 16" wheels, Bi plane spoiler with laminar flow.
> The XR4Ti had the same engine sans intercooler.
> .


Did you mean you bought it in late 84? There was an update in late 85 so there was actually a 1984 and 1985 model, then a 1985.5 and a1986. The 85.5 and 86 had 205HP, the 84-85 had 185HP.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Mine was a mid year, first year production model (1984). Didn't have the flush headlights. IIRC, there was mid year change in the oil cooler. 

It was way over 185BHP. 
I was just thinking - ironic: my current Acura is a turbo/intercooled/2.3L 4-banger.


----------



## Rushman (May 21, 2007)

stylinexpat said:


> That car will leave tears in ones' eyes. I wonder why Mercedes can't build another 4 banger like that any more?


Any more?? They never even built that 4 banger...sorry thats BRITISH engineering responsible for powering that Mercedes...courtesy of "Cosworth".


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Rushman said:


> Any more?? They never even built that 4 banger...sorry thats BRITISH engineering responsible for powering that Mercedes...courtesy of "Cosworth".


It was still a very well put together car with a great engine in it:thumbup:


----------

